# Krups GVX242 Expert Pro Combi Grinder Have I made a mistake?



## m1stan (Mar 10, 2019)

So I bought my first machine yesterday a second hand gaggia classic and after doing some reasearch ordered the Krups GVX242 Expert Pro Combi Grinder...... unfortunately I found this forum afterwards and now I'm worried I have bought something substandard and will be disappointed.... I want to make espressos which I am learning I will need a fine grind for and was wondering if anyone knows the Grindr and if it will be ok or I should just send it back!!! Cheers Matt


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, send it back it will be useless for espresso. Krups is NOT a big name in grinders, well it's not really any name in grinders and you will just be wasting your money. People will be along soon to help you, but expect to spend around £200-£300 used and £300-£500+ new for a decent grinder.


----------



## m1stan (Mar 10, 2019)

Ahh ok thanks for your help maybe I'll save up some cash and wait then......


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There are a lot of brands of roughly similar grinders that use small conical burs. Also info about modifying them so that they will grind to espresso levels. I did that on what was probably the best one available, Swiss and internally different to others. Barely made it to espresso levels but would grind well over it's entire setting range without choking up. Not much fun getting grinds into a portafilter.

The model the OP has mentioned is different. Looks to be using flat burrs. They differ from the usual type as the grind sweepers are built into them. A similar model number lacking the Expert aspect is also around - assume that differs again Well known for breaking.







I broke one for french press use. Problems in that area was one of my reasons for switching to an espresso machine.

Will it wont it. Very probably not but probably OK for a Krups coffee machine. I assume they use pressurised baskets and even if not they are probably much smaller and deeper than Gaggia sizes.

John

-


----------

